# Cats Best Nature Gold



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there

Do any of you use this litter? I bought a bag to try it out yesterday, but am a bit concerned. I always run a little tester under water so that I can see how well it absorbs urine (i have long hairs, and don't want staining or wet feet). When i did this with Nature Gold, it clumped up nicely and absorbed well, but the clump itself felt a bit pasty. The substance stayed on my fingers even after I'd gotten rid of the litter. So, i have a few questions.

First of all, for those who use it, have you noticed staining to the cat's feet? have they come out with residue on their paws? Is it harmful if ingested, both in cats and kittens?

I'm really concerned about using this, and am half tempted just to give the trial bag away.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Do any of you use this litter? I bought a bag to try it out yesterday, but am a bit concerned. I always run a little tester under water so that I can see how well it absorbs urine (i have long hairs, and don't want staining or wet feet). When i did this with Nature Gold, it clumped up nicely and absorbed well, but the clump itself felt a bit pasty. The substance stayed on my fingers even after I'd gotten rid of the litter. So, i have a few questions.
> 
> ...


Hi Carly87, I use Natures Gold litter, currently in 3 of my 4 trays. I'm in the process of changing over to this litter fully. I find Natures Gold to be one of the best litters I have used so far. It leaves no residue on my cats paws; unlike Worlds Best which was very messy for both the cats and my house 

I have no idea about it being harmful if ingested. Thankfully, none of my cats are interested in eating their litter, and none of my 3 cats came to me before 13 to 14 wks old. I'm sorry, I don't know about younger kittens ingesting litter, but hopefully someone else will be along to advise on this.

IMO Natures Gold is good litter; it minimises odour, good clumping, lasts well, doesn't track anywhere near as bad as some litters, and it doesn't get stuck on my cats bums/paws like Worlds Best, so it ticks quite a few boxes for me


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I've been using this for a while now and love it!!

There's no odour with it, it's economical, and it doesn't stick on hair or paws.

It hardly tracks (unlike oko plus) and is easy to scoop (although you use more than oko plus).

I have a persian and have no trouble at all, seems a shame to throw out such a great litter.

Give it a go, i doubt you'll be disappointed


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

We only use Catsan cat litter for our Ragdolls and Birmans (the white catsan) would use no other cat litter it really is that good.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Can i ask if you have ever tried any others?

Catsan is one of the WORST i have ever used!!!


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

We have tried loads with no luck


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Agree that Nature's Gold is very good and that Catsan is very bad!


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the consistency of this litter?

I started on Worlds Best but worried that was too dusty, so switched to Cat's Best Oko Plus, but it doesn't seem to clump quite as well as WB, so I was going to switch back, but would be willing to give Nature Gold a try if it's closer in consistency and clumping to Worlds Best.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> Can i ask if you have ever tried any others?
> 
> Catsan is one of the WORST i have ever used!!!


I agree 100%. Catsan is useless.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

I have Ragdolls and Show Birmans and switched to Oko Plus last year and appart from the tracking issue I have no complaints to this litter. I only use Catsan at cat shows. I have also recently switched to using a piece of vetbed in front of one of the litter trays and the tracking has reduced around the house. The vetbed seems to pick up the litter off their paws better than one of the proper litter tray mats.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

popoki said:


> Can anyone tell me the consistency of this litter?
> 
> I started on Worlds Best but worried that was too dusty, so switched to Cat's Best Oko Plus, but it doesn't seem to clump quite as well as WB, so I was going to switch back, but would be willing to give Nature Gold a try if it's closer in consistency and clumping to Worlds Best.


Natures Gold is small pellets, not dust like WB. It doesn't clump *quite* so well as Worlds Best, but WB tracks really badly. I also found it stuck to my cats bums/paws and it had a weird smell too.

NG does clump well though, and it has a pleasant smell


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Dougal, I'm not convinced she'll like it if it's pellets! 

She seems to prefer the finer WB and we've had trouble with her throwing the coarser Oko litter all over the place when she's digging/covering so I'm not sure pellets are the way forward! But might give some NB try in a smaller tray just to see if she shows interest.

We're not happy with her litter situation, as we've not found something that suits us or her yet! However I'm thinking we'll end up with a really big, deep tray and back to WB and try Donskie's tip for the vet bed to minimise tracking!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

at surprises me, as I use tsan myself and have never had a single problem with it. I've tried wood litters, WB, ysterdays News and even silica for a brief time before I realised the harm it could cause, and i just keep returning to Catsan. Great stuff!

So, just to be prefectly, perfectly clear, nobody has had stainint problems from using N?

To the poster who says they only use atsan for the white cats, is this why/


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

popoki said:


> Thanks Dougal, I'm not convinced she'll like it if it's pellets!
> 
> She seems to prefer the finer WB and we've had trouble with her throwing the coarser Oko litter all over the place when she's digging/covering so I'm not sure pellets are the way forward! *But might give some NB try in a smaller tray just to see if she shows interest.*
> 
> We're not happy with her litter situation, as we've not found something that suits us or her yet! However I'm thinking we'll end up with a really big, deep tray and back to WB and try Donskie's tip for the vet bed to minimise tracking!


Trying NG out in one tray is a good idea. I have four trays, and started off the transition from Purr and Simple to Natures Gold one tray at a time. I now have three trays NG and one tray Purr and Simple. Fortunately, mine are used to pellets as Purr and Simple litter is pellet form and before that I was using Yesterday's News (which I wouldn't recommend!!!).


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

carly87 said:


> at surprises me, as I use tsan myself and have never had a single problem with it. I've tried wood litters, WB, ysterdays News and even silica for a brief time before I realised the harm it could cause, and i just keep returning to Catsan. Great stuff!
> 
> *So, just to be prefectly, perfectly clear, nobody has had stainint problems from using N?*
> 
> To the poster who says they only use atsan for the white cats, is this why/


I have Siamese and Oriental cats. When using WB, my black Oriental used to be covered in fine dust, and my Siamese used to have litter stuck to his bum where he had crouched too low.

With NG I have none of these problems at all, and no staining on any of the cats. What kind of stains are you concerned about


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

catsan is fantastic for my cats! it drys out the poo nicely and really helps with the smell. Also it is really light and doesnt stick to my cats paws. It has very little dust which is a plus


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been using chick crumbs (or layer crumbles as they're called over here) for nearly 2 years now. Once I bought the first bag, I have never looked back. I don't see a tracking issue and any dust that comes up is far less than I ever got with clay clumping litters. The clumps are harder, the corn smell is nice, and it's super cheap. Whenever there's an issue with smell (like very very hot spells in the summer, or when the house has been closed up too long in the winter) I add some natural deodorizer--I get one that's got citrus oils and borax--and then all I smell are oranges. 

And I wouldn't really say 100% guaranteed, since it's not like they print this on the bag of chick crumbs, but being purely corn crumbles, it should be completely safe for little kittens, since the mail ingredient in dry cat food is usually corn (well, the lesser quality stuff anyway).


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Often, you can see staining to the coat colour on the feet with certain Persians. A breeder I now ha sawful problems with it, and we suspect it's because of the litter used. It's a massive concern for me because I'm blind, so won't see the staining until a judge marks my cats down for it in a show, and by that point it'll be well set in and difficult to get rid of. Bit of a nightmare situation really.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Often, you can see staining to the coat colour on the feet with certain Persians. A breeder I now ha sawful problems with it, and we suspect it's because of the litter used. It's a massive concern for me because I'm blind, so won't see the staining until a judge marks my cats down for it in a show, and by that point it'll be well set in and difficult to get rid of. Bit of a nightmare situation really.


I understand your concerns now with potential staining; NG is very pale in colour - light cream pellets, there hasn't been any colour transference from this litter to any of my cats and if it were an issue, I would definitely notice it, without doubt.

My cats aren't Persians though, but I notice from a previous post from Alison that she has a Persian so hopefully she will have some further advice in that specific area


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, thank you. I didn't realise the pellets were cream. That puts my mind at rest somewhat.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Can I just hijack this a little bit? I use Oko plus but want to try out Nature's Gold...

what are the main differences? is it bad at clumping? And why do I have to use more of it? Thanks!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Can I just hijack this a little bit? I use Oko plus but want to try out Nature's Gold...
> 
> what are the main differences? is it bad at clumping? And why do I have to use more of it? Thanks!


I've never used Oko plus, so I can't compare, sorry  
Is Oko like Worlds Best?


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes Dougal, I think they are VERY similar.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Yes Dougal, I think they are VERY similar.


Okay, well, I have used WB - found it dusty, tracking was *really* bad, used to get all over cats paws, bums etc, plus it had a weird smell. With Natures Gold, it's small cream pellets, tracks much less, clumps well, but not quite as well as WB, but still good enough for me not to change back to WB; it doesn't stick to paws or bums and it smells pleasant too


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Okay, well, I have used WB - found it dusty, tracking was *really* bad, used to get all over cats paws, bums etc, plus it had a weird smell. With Natures Gold, it's small cream pellets, tracks much less, clumps well, but not quite as well as WB, but still good enough for me not to change back to WB; it doesn't stick to paws or bums and it smells pleasant too


Thank you! Does it clump well enough to still be able to scoop out the wees fairly easily?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Thank you! Does it clump well enough to still be able to scoop out the wees fairly easily?


Yes, definitely


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Nature's Gold does not stain the coat.

My persian is a red smoke and i've never had any issues with it.

OKO PLUS: 
*superb clumping ability
*soft and gentle on paws
*economical
*easy to scoop and clean
*lightweight
*great for masking and preventing smells
*tracking is terrible and requires frequent hoovering

NATURE'S GOLD:
*very good clumping ability
*not bad economy
*fairly easy to scoop and clean
*fairly lightweight
*great for masking and preventing smells
**barely any tracking at all*
*if not used deeply it tends to 'collect' in lumps caused by urine at the bottom of the tray meaning a large lump needs scooped out and you will need to top up often.

On paper, nature's best doesn't seem that great, but if you can't bear tracking it is the answer, i wouldn't use anything else now.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks ali!  Tried to rep you but told me I needed to spread it around first!


----------



## spooky (Nov 26, 2009)

To answer the OP's original question, Natures Gold does NOT stain the fur. My (shorthaired) cats have white feet/legs and they were still pure white when they were using Natures Gold.

It doesn't clump nearly as well as Cats best Oko though as it is in pellet form rather than granules. I found that when you scoop the wees a few bits break off meaning that the whole tray needed to be emptied far more regularly than it does with Cats Best Oko.

I'm searching for a clumping, minimal tracking litter so if anyone has any suggestions fire away!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

If you leave the wee for a wee while then scoop it out, it will have 'hardened' and won't break up as much 

gees anyone would think i worked for Cat's best lol!!


----------

